# Visual Orchestration 1 - Spectrotone Course...



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2015)

So, I have just bought the Visual Orchestration 1 - Spectrotone Course from Alexander Publishing. So far I love it. I bought Visual Orchestration 2 before this but felt I needed to start with part 1. Can't believe how much knowledge and Musical examples are packed into this!

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Advanced-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Adv-Dwnld.aspx

Well worth the Money! 

Jono


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 21, 2015)

It's a worthwhile course, and it's a good time to buy it right now. Not much money, lots of help.


----------



## Mishabou (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone knows the pros and cons of learning via his ''Visual Orchestration'' vs ''Professional Orchestration'' series ? So many options/books on his web site, i'm confused...


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2015)

I think Visual Orchestration is geared towards people who can't read Music. I am currently learning theory and how to read Music but I find it incredibly difficult to apply theory. Always write by ear so the Visual Orchestration series is perfect for me.


----------



## DaddyO (Dec 21, 2015)

The Professional Orchestration series is far more comprehensive and detailed and in text format, either book or PDF. Visual Orchestration is a series of instructional videos with accessory PDF's and MP3 files. As jononotbono says VO is designed to include those who don't read music, but it examples in the video do include notes on staves. PO is more expensive but reasonable for what you get, VO is very affordable.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 21, 2015)

There is also an awesome Facebook group called Online Orchestration which is incredible resourceful. If you have't checked it out already I would highly recommend it. Plus its free!


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 2, 2016)

The fact that it's called Visual Orchestration #1 makes me wonder how necessary the other parts will be. If I get #1 will it be almost mandatory that I get parts 2 and 3 and other courses or does #1 get you far enough to get you going for a while?

Does anyone know if I buy http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Spectrotone-Chart-Download__Spec-01-Download.aspx (the chart for $15) and http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx (the VO1 Basic Edition) for $33 (totaling $48) if that is exactly the same thing as buying the http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Advanced-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Adv-Dwnld.aspx (VO1 Advanced Edition) for $68? The basic edition says to only buy it if you have the chart and to otherwise get the advanced. But the math doesn't add up and I'm sure the site owners would just say, "oh, spend the more money, you'll be fine".


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 2, 2016)

I believe the Advanced Edition comes with mp3 files that would otherwise not be included in the Basic Edition. Also Visual Orch 2&3 move into the realm of template organization, project setup, and reverb ideas.


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 2, 2016)

What do you mean by template organization? Like the basic structures of different types of music or how to arrange your instruments in your daw?


----------



## tack (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought this series a while ago. Some good info in there but marginally frustrating when the slidedeck is basically narrated verbatim. I found it got much better at 1.5x - 2x playback speed.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 3, 2016)

Alohabob said:


> The fact that it's called Visual Orchestration #1 makes me wonder how necessary the other parts will be. If I get #1 will it be almost mandatory that I get parts 2 and 3 and other courses or does #1 get you far enough to get you going for a while?
> 
> Does anyone know if I buy http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Spectrotone-Chart-Download__Spec-01-Download.aspx (the chart for $15) and http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Basic-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Basic-Dwnld.aspx (the VO1 Basic Edition) for $33 (totaling $48) if that is exactly the same thing as buying the http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Visual-Orchestration-1--Spectrotone-Course----Advanced-Edition__Spec-VizOrch-01-Adv-Dwnld.aspx (VO1 Advanced Edition) for $68? The basic edition says to only buy it if you have the chart and to otherwise get the advanced. But the math doesn't add up and I'm sure the site owners would just say, "oh, spend the more money, you'll be fine".



The difference I believe in addition to the Spectratone Chart is the mp3 Concert pack which gives you a collection of concert examples of each orchestral instrument in such a way as to demonstrate its capabilities and qualities. It's all laid out quite clearly in the "Contents" tab of the product page.

Re: whether you will end up needing the other volumes, each volume is self contained. The later volumes build on the first one but tackle new ground. It's not that you would need to buy later volumes; rather, if you buy later volumes, you will want to have completed at least the first volume.

As I look back on it, I was new to DAW work and felt that Volume 1 gave me some useful concepts in approaching that work. I wouldn't say it was The Beginner's Complete Primer On Orchestral DAW Work. It provided some useful bedrock for approaching it, however.


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 3, 2016)

Alohabob said:


> What do you mean by template organization? Like the basic structures of different types of music or how to arrange your instruments in your daw?



If I recall correctly, the first volume includes information on how to balance sections in orchestras of various sizes. How to determine how many of each brass instrument within the brass section leaves you with proper balance between horns and trumpets and trombones, and the same considerations for woodwinds and strings. Also some key concepts for template balancing like "finding P" (the piano dynamic) as the starting point. Peter also goes over fundamentals like orchestra registers, Very High to Very Low, and their application for instrumentation. For the small price you do get some valuable perspective and information that you may not know going into orchestral DAW work. Read the entire "Content" tab on the product page, it does give you a complete and detailed look at the course.


----------



## Alohabob (Jan 3, 2016)

I went ahead and bought it just now. Their sale is going on till the 10th so that'll give me time to evaluate and see if I want anything else at a discount


----------

